# Apple Cider Vinegar Garlic Bites



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 13, 2020)

Doing a half jar of these to see how it goes.

Got the recipe from my fermenting book.








Might as well try it.






I put the glass weight in to keep the garlic submerged.






Lets see in 25 days


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 13, 2020)

Damn Rick..  your spose to have all this done so we can sample with ya ...


----------



## disco (Nov 13, 2020)

I will love trying these! Big like!


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 13, 2020)

In for the finish! I love garlic.


----------



## Fueling Around (Nov 13, 2020)

Does recipe specify garlic variety?  
My garden raised is milder than grocery store shelf versus elephant garlic mild.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 14, 2020)

Rick,  believe it or not I have some pickled garlic that has been in the pickling jar for almost 5 years & it gets better every year. It’s sweet & garlicky & you can eat it with a toothpick while drinking beer. The longer you let it go the better it gets. I just used my garlic dill pickling spice recipe & put in 3# of peeled garlic. I usually just take a couple of spoonfuls & put it in olive oil.
I eat it as is, but it is good on crackers too.
Al


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 27, 2020)

Garlic bites need another week in ferment.








Taste is close. No vampires are safe around me tonight


----------

